# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  نرم افزار خوبه یا it  ؟    اصن فرقشون چیه ؟؟؟؟؟

## elahee

سلام دوستان 

من 3400 منطقه 2 اوردم 

it تبریز  میتونم قبول شم 

میخاستم بپرسم it و نرم افزار فرقشون چیه ؟ کدوم خوبه ؟ 

سوال دومم هم اینه که رشتهی برق و مکانیک تو ریاضی خیلی کلیشه ای شده و من احساس میکنم 

اگه برق یا مکانیک نخونم یعنی خیلی بده 

حالا از بین برق مکانیک it نرم افزار کدوم مناسب یه خانمه و بازار کارم داره 

ببخشید پرحرفی کردم  منتظر جواباتونم  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## پویا دقتی

> سلام دوستان 
> 
> من 3400 منطقه 2 اوردم 
> 
> it تبریز  میتونم قبول شم 
> 
> میخاستم بپرسم it و نرم افزار فرقشون چیه ؟ کدوم خوبه ؟ 
> 
> سوال دومم هم اینه که رشتهی برق و مکانیک تو ریاضی خیلی کلیشه ای شده و من احساس میکنم 
> ...



سلام

ببینین برای انتخاب رشته فقط و فقط به علاقتون توجه کنین

برای موفقیت در رشته نرم افزار باید به برنامه نویسی علاقه زیادی داشته باشین چون حقیقتش این رشته یه مقدار سختی داره و لازمه که بهش علاقه داشته باشی

ولی رشته فناوری اطلاعات این طور نیست شما فقط دو سه ترم برنامه نویسی دارین و بعد درس هایی از مدیریت .... آمار و اقتصاد  دارین که خیلی واحد های جذاب و متنوعی داره

و بازارکارشم مناسبه و اون طور که شنیدم بهتر از کامپیوتره

برای موفقیت در رشته های برق و مکانیکم باید تلاش زیادی کنین ..... این دو رشته سخت تر از فناوری اطلاعاتن و تنوع و جذابیت اونو ندارن .... اصلا و ابدا به اسم و رسم

برق و مکانیک توجه نکنین چون اگه علاقه زیاد به این رشته ها نداشته باشین بعد از ورود به دانشگاه پشیمان میشین و به فکر تغییر رشته میفتین

بازم سوالی داشتین در خدمتتون هستم

----------


## saber043

امسال بذیرشit نداریم فکر کنم.

----------


## Farhad.7

> امسال بذیرشit نداریم فکر کنم.


جان ؟

----------


## H!DD3N

> امسال بذیرشit نداریم فکر کنم.


what???? :Yahoo (110):

----------


## elahee

> امسال بذیرشit نداریم فکر کنم.


وای اره انگار 

بچه ها من استرس گرفتم

----------


## پویا دقتی

> امسال بذیرشit نداریم فکر کنم.



امسال مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات رو به صورت رشته جدا نیاورده بلکه اونو یکی از گرایش های مهندسی کامپیوتر ذکر کرده

----------


## elahee

> امسال مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات رو به صورت رشته جدا نیاورده بلکه اونو یکی از گرایش های مهندسی کامپیوتر ذکر کرده


یعنی ما همون مهندسی کامپیوتر گرایش آی تی باید بزنیم ؟

----------


## پویا دقتی

> یعنی ما همون مهندسی کامپیوتر گرایش آی تی باید بزنیم ؟



ظاهرا همین طوره

----------


## elahee

> ظاهرا همین طوره



مکانیک بهتره یا ای تی ؟

----------


## پویا دقتی

> مکانیک بهتره یا ای تی ؟



ما تو هر رشته ای که بتونیم بهتر درس بخونیم ... بهش علاقه مند باشیم و خلاقیت داشته باشیم اون رشته برای ما بهتره

پس نمیشه به طور کلی گفت کدوم رشته بهتره .... شما بررسی کنین که تو دبیرستان به کدوم درسا علاقه مند و مسلط بودین؟

اگه به مباحث مکانیک یعنی فیزیک 2 و فیزیک پیش 1 علاقه مند بودین خب مکانیک رو انتخاب کنین و اگه به برنامه نویسی و درس ریاضی گسسته

علاقه مند بودین آی تی رو انتخاب کنین ..... هر دو رشته بازار کار دارن .... کمی مکانیک سخت تره

حالا خودتون تصمیم بگیرین که تو کدوم رشته میتونین موفق باشین

----------


## elahee

> ما تو هر رشته ای که بتونیم بهتر درس بخونیم ... بهش علاقه مند باشیم و خلاقیت داشته باشیم اون رشته برای ما بهتره
> 
> پس نمیشه به طور کلی گفت کدوم رشته بهتره .... شما بررسی کنین که تو دبیرستان به کدوم درسا علاقه مند و مسلط بودین؟
> 
> اگه به مباحث مکانیک یعنی فیزیک 2 و فیزیک پیش 1 علاقه مند بودین خب مکانیک رو انتخاب کنین و اگه به برنامه نویسی و درس ریاضی گسسته
> 
> علاقه مند بودین آی تی رو انتخاب کنین ..... هر دو رشته بازار کار دارن .... کمی مکانیک سخت تره
> 
> حالا خودتون تصمیم بگیرین که تو کدوم رشته میتونین موفق باشین



آخه اینایی که گفتی من متنفر بودم گسسته رم واسه کنکور گذاشته بودمش کنار 

وای چقد گیج شدم 

الان چن روز گذشته از مهلت انتخاب رشته من هنوز کاری نکردم

رک بگم یه رشته ای که فردا رفتم خونه بخت همسرم اجازه بده برم سرکار 

مکانیک کارش تو کارخونه س و از مردای باغیرت ارومیه بعیده بذارن ! 

تو این شرایط فک کنم آی تی بهتر باشه

----------


## Parsa-MB

من به برنامه نویسی علاقه دارم ولی دانشگاه دولتی که میخوام برم فقط کارشناسی فناوری اطلاعات داره میتونم تو مقطع کارشناسی فناوری اطلاعات برم بعد تو مقطع کارشناسی ارشد کامپیوتر گرایش مهندسی نرم افزار؟ تو رشته فناوری اطلاعات برنامه نویسی هست؟کلا کدوم رشته بهتره؟فرق زیادی دارند؟

----------


## elahee

> من به برنامه نویسی علاقه دارم ولی دانشگاه دولتی که میخوام برم فقط کارشناسی فناوری اطلاعات داره میتونم تو مقطع کارشناسی فناوری اطلاعات برم بعد تو مقطع کارشناسی ارشد کامپیوتر گرایش مهندسی نرم افزار؟ تو رشته فناوری اطلاعات برنامه نویسی هست؟کلا کدوم رشته بهتره؟فرق زیادی دارند؟



آقا پویا گفتن دیگه 

نرم افزار خالص برنامه نویسیه اما ای تی متنوعه برنامه نویسی هم داره

یکنواختی خیلی بده منم چون ادم تنوع طلبی هستم ای تی برمیدارم :yahoo (4):

درمورد ارشد هم که گفتی من اطلاعات ندارم

----------


## saber043

دوست عزیز یکنواختی چیه,بس از دوره 4ساله 
نرم افزار شما یه مهندس برنامه نویس حرفه ای میشید اما
it در کشور ما آینده شغلی نداره و باوجود فراگیری 
بخشی از علوم و رشته های مختلف در هیچکدام 
تبحر لازم را نخواهد یافت.(بازم میگم تو کشور ایران
این قضیه صدق میکنه و از این ترکیب دانایی در زمینه های
مختلف در کشور های جهان اول استفاده مفیدی میشود)

----------


## stephanie

مهندسی کامپیوتر نرم افزار ، it، علوم کامپیوتر و ... تو بازار کار ایران زمینه های شغلیشون یکسانه .  زیاد حساسیت به خرج ندید.

----------


## saber043

> مهندسی کامپیوتر نرم افزار ، it، علوم کامپیوتر و ... تو بازار کار ایران زمینه های شغلیشون یکسانه .  زیاد حساسیت به خرج ندید.


مطمئنید؟علوم کامبیوتر جزئ رشته های علوم بایه هست تا کاربردی.

----------


## ehsan123dg

سلام من  فقط دنبال آی تی و کامپیوترم و از بچگی  خوره این چیز ها بودم
الانم می خوام انتخاب رشتم بیشترشو آی تی و نرم افزار بزنم
علوم کامپیوتر که اصلا به نظر من رشته خوبی نیست ( بیشتر تو مایه ریاضی و توابع و انتگرال  هست)
رشته نرم افزار هم به نظر من نسبت به آی تی جذابیت کمتری داره
نرم افزار در اصل برنامه نویسی کامپیوتر وشبکه هست و بیشتر سروکار با کد نویسی و الگوریتم های پیچیده داره
اگه شما نرم افزار بخونید می تونید طراحی نرم افزار و شبکه های کامپیوتری انجام بدید و کد نویسی های پیچیده و راه اندازی پایگاه های اطلاعاتی رو بلد باشید
ولی آی تی به مقدار نیاز  واحد های  درسی مثل: برنامه نویسی داره و تو رشتش واحد های مدیریت اطلاعات و  تجارت الکترنیک و کسب و کار الکترونیک و مدیریت رسانه  و دیتا و امنیت شبکه و مدیریت و کنترل پروژه‌های فناوری اطلاعات و گرافیک کامپیوتری ومدیریت ر وداره
هر کدوم از این واحد هایی که گفتم یه خروار توضیح و تحلیل  همراهشون هست
با ای تی میشه در آینده  کارشناس امنیت شبکه و اینترنت و یا طراح سایت و سیستم ها و اسکریبت های خدماتی شد و یا تحلیل گر سئو و خدمات وب و شبکه شد و در حد پیشرفته مدیریت  بخش های فناوری اطلاعات ادارات و سازمان ها و شبکه های رایانه ای و یا در بخش کسب و کار تجارت الکتروینک مشغول به کار 
کلا رشته های مهندسی آی تی و کامپیوتر  جزء رشته های هستن که توی بازار آزاد(چه به صورت شخصی و  یا تیمی - گروهی)جای کار براشون زیاده و میشه راحت کار کرد و پروزه های کاری گرفت
ولی مشغول شدن و استخدام شدن به عنوان کارشناس و یا مدیر و...( به صورت اداری  -سازمانی ) یه مقدار سخت تره ولی امکانش هست

----------


## saeid sharifzade

الهه خانوم یه سرچ بکنید تو گوگل " تفاوت مهندسی نرم افزار و مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات " خودتون متوجه میشید چه فرقایی باهم دارن و اینکه 80 درصد دانشجوهای دو رشته نظرشون روی it هست . it خیلی کاربردی تره چیزای باحال و پر درآمدی مثل تجارت الکترونیک داره . برنامه نویسی رو هم که هر رشته ای برید آخرش برا اینکه برنامه نویس حرفه ای بشید باید خودتون بشینید کار کنید و ایده بدید .
منم رتبم 3400 شد انشاالله it صنعتی اصفهان یا نهایتا خود دانشگاه اصفهان قبولم .
مکانیک اصلا برا خانوما مناسب نیس یه دوستای نزدیک من داره مکانیک کاشون میخونه میگه کل رشته ی ما کار تو کارگاهه و دخترا همش از کارگاها و کار با دستگاه جوش و ... فرارین .

----------


## stephanie

> ای تی میشه در آینده کارشناس امنیت شبکه و اینترنت و یا طراح سایت و سیستم ها و اسکریبت های خدماتی شد و یا تحلیل گر سئو و خدمات وب و شبکه شد و در حد پیشرفته مدیریت بخش های فناوری اطلاعات ادارات و سازمان ها و شبکه های رایانه ای و یا در بخش کسب و کار تجارت الکتروینک مشغول به کار   شد


با مدرک مهندسی نرم افزار ، آی تی ، علوم کامپیوتر ، حتی ریاضی کاربردی و اگه هدف بخش خصوصی باشه با هر لیسانسی میشه  این کارها رو انجام داد. 

من اینو بر اساس تجربه کاری خودم میگم. انقدر خودتون رو محدود به عنوان رشته  و گرایش نکنید. 

برنامه نویسی هم یه ابزار دست و یه مهارتی هست که هر کارشناس فناوری اطلاعات باید بهش مسلط باشه. 

اینجا حسش نیست که توضیح بدم ولی برنامه نویسی همه جا لازم میشه. البته اگه بخوای حرفه ای کار کنی.

----------


## parastuu

دوست عزیز بازار کار it از مکانیک و برق واسه خانما بهتره ، نسبت به برق و مکانیک بسیار ملایمترم هست..
دیگه به علاقه ی خودتونم بستگی داره

----------


## sarina farid

فناوری گرایش کامپیوتر شده من خودم تو انتخاب زدم  مهندسی کامپیوتر / فناوری اطلاعات

----------


## Farhad.7

ولی حس میکنم یه مهندس نرم افزار قوی ... میتونه مهندس it قوی باشه !!!!

ولی برعکسش نه !!!!

تغییر گرایش میشه داد از نرم به سخت ؟ یا از آی تی به نرم افزار ؟

----------


## elahee

بچه ها من دو سه روز نبودم ممنون نظر دادین 

من خودمم اول نرم افزار شهید رجایی رو میزنم اونم که سه نفر از ارومیه بر میداره بعدشم ای تی تبریز ایشالاااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااا

----------

